# Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???



## Andreas Meyer (5. November 2004)

Welche Schnur nimmt ihr zum Makrelenangeln???


----------



## Lotte (5. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

moin-moin,

 also, ich kann nur über die nordsee berichten!!! da spiel es beim reinen makrelenangeln fast keine rolle, mit welcher schnur du angelst!!! die tiefen sind nicht so sonderlich groß in denen gefischt wird, daß man mit einer geflochtenene schnur viel besser aufgehoben ist!!! sie sollte allerdings eine recht hohe tragkraft haben!!! wir gehen hier immer mit einer 35 er (dann aber sehr hohe tragkraft) bis 50er mono schnur angeln!!! geflochtene habe ich noch nicht verwendet, und könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß die bei einem tüddel noch schlechter zu händeln ist als ne mono!!!


----------



## trond (5. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

Ich habe 2 Methoden zum Makrell angeln.

Wenn ich eine Makrell fuer Køderfisk brauche nehme ich die Spinnrute und eine 12er Fireline. Das macht viel Spass.
Wenn ich viele fuer das Ræuchern brauche (Gæste kommen) nehme ich die Handangel. Das ist eine 80er Schnur. 100m lang. Die letzten 10 m sind alle 50 cm ein Mack drauf. So hab ich oft 20 Makrell in 10 Minuten gefangen.
Die Handangel ist kein Angeln. Es ist Fischen.

Wenn du von Land angeln willst reicht eine 12er. So wie mit Forelle.


----------



## Andreas Meyer (5. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

Danke


----------



## Andreas Meyer (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

Ziehen sie sehr doll und bringt das viel Spaß?


----------



## Lotte (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

moin-moin,

 da kannste aber von ausgehen, daß das spaß macht!!! es gibt nichts besseres als die minithune wenn es um kampfkraft geht!!! wenn du mal vom kutter aus fischen gehst und 6 stück an der rute hast gibt es schnell schmerzen im rücken und in den armen!!!


----------



## trond (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

Wenn du viele Makrell an der Schur hast ist das nicht so schøn. Eine allein, da musst du richtig aufpassen. Die geht schnell unter das Boot. Eine leichte Spinnrute und du hast richtig Spass. Der Fisch kann dann auch gewinnen.


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (11. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

|wavey:  |wavey: 

also ich angel auf makrelen nur mit ner spinnrute.
paternosterangeln ist für mich hauruckangeln.
wenn die makrelen da sind und du angelst mit der spinnrute hast du auch meistens die grösseren dran.
bringt echt laune!!!


wenn du paternosterangeln willst ist die schnur furzegal.
hauptsache die tragkraft stimmt (so ab 30er )
beim spinnfischen nehme ich ne 17er fireline oder vom boot aus eben ne normale 25er mit dem kleinsten hensen fisch (nachgeaffter hering ca.6cm lang 0nd 15gramm schwer)

versuchs mal.

gruss 

der wolfsbarsch #h  #h  #h  #6


----------



## prinzi-butt (11. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Makrelenangeln???*

moin
schnur egal, ab 30er genug.
dann mit leichter rute 5 grosse mackarellen
wahnsinn
ich will los!!!!!!
gruss


----------

